# need stabilizer education 101



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

http://www.archeryevolution.com/reports.php

go to published reports entitled November 2007 Stabilizer Evaluation

we did not plan on publishing this on AT (for various reasons) but hope this can give you a start and a better idea on different facets of a stabilizer and the movements you are dealing with when shooting.

Jon Teater


----------

